# Lamb meatballs



## tripletotal (May 23, 2013)

Combine ingredients, then use a scale to make them about 1.1 to 1.2 oz each. Arrange them on parchment paper on a cookie sheet and bake at 375 degrees for 25 minutes. It's actually a slow cooker recipe, but they come out great done in the oven.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 24, 2013)

Great! Tell your wife thanks... Maybe buy an apron cheapskate..


----------



## tripletotal (May 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Great! Tell your wife thanks... Maybe buy an apron cheapskate..



harsh! I was going to have her do the next one nude, but now she'll be wearing an apron. 

Seriously, though, there are few hotter things to me than a naked woman offering me food.

I'll keep the recipes coming...


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 24, 2013)

Lol.. naked chef is our new reality show. Tell her she is cooking bacon for the next show.   I meant u are the cheapskate ..now u feel better? Lol ..just made those and i give a thumbs up. Made  meatball subs.yummmm..thks dear
Ib. :love1:


----------



## tripletotal (May 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. naked chef is our new reality show. Tell her she is cooking bacon for the next show.   I meant u are the cheapskate ..now u feel better? Lol ..just made those and i give a thumbs up. Made  meatball subs.yummmm..thks dear
> Ib. :love1:



Yeah, I knew you meant me. It's just that you're right...I spent all the apron money on gear! Ha!

Glad you enjoyed 'em.


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> harsh! I was going to have her do the next one nude.
> 
> Seriously, though, there are few hotter things to me than a naked woman offering me food.
> 
> I'll keep the recipes coming...



:headbang::action-smiley-033:


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

